# Zeigt her eure Solids..



## "Sebastian" (3. November 2011)

Hier mal mein M9, das Bild ist allerdings schon älter und wird bei Zeiten aktualisiert 





Inzwischen sind ein neuer Dämpfer (DHX5 Akira), Bremsen (Code R 2012), Schaltwerk (x9 short), Vorbau (77designz Dirext Mount), Griffe (Reverse XC) und Sattelstütze verbaut.


----------



## Gaub´i (3. November 2011)

year nur lass es besser mit dem Luftdämpfer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2011)

*Ja cool ham ma endlich ein Herstellerforum wurde auch Zeit*


----------



## Crazy-Freerider (22. November 2011)

yeaah, solid


----------



## andi1969 (25. November 2011)

*So und mein Solid Blade Mod.2009..

Noch ein paar Änderungen erfolgen z.B.orangenes Innenlager, Titan und Aluschrauben in blau, Pedale weiß oder orange und ein X9 Schaltwerk in weiß.*


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. Dezember 2011)

sehr geil Andi! Pedale würde ich weiß nehmen 

Ich werd die Tage auch mal ein neues Bild machen müssen, aber dazu brauchts schönes Wetter


----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2011)

..schweeen !!!!! dein fred !


----------



## odenwald1 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

möchte mir ein gebrauchtes Solid Mission 9 für 2012 zulegen. Da ich nur 1,69m groß bzw. klein bin, bin ich mir wegen der passenden Rahmengröße unsicher. Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen bei der Körpergröße mit dem Solid ?? Passt Größe M oder doch eher nach S umschauen ?? Kennt jemand von euich den Reach Wert vom 2010 / 2011 Modell ?? Danke für Infos

Gruß


----------



## "Sebastian" (13. Dezember 2011)

odenwald1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte mir ein gebrauchtes Solid Mission 9 für 2012 zulegen. Da ich nur 1,69m groß bzw. klein bin, bin ich mir wegen der passenden Rahmengröße unsicher. Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen bei der Körpergröße mit dem Solid ?? Passt Größe M oder doch eher nach S umschauen ?? Kennt jemand von euich den Reach Wert vom 2010 / 2011 Modell ?? Danke für Infos
> 
> Gruß



Ich würde eher ein S nehmen. Am besten du schauts mal im Bikepark Bad Wildbad vorbei, dort kannst du mit Sicherheit beide mal zum Vergleich Probe fahren.


----------



## Solidcruiser (18. Dezember 2011)

Älteres bild vom blade: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1030179

Bild vom veränderten cockpit: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1030180

Hier mein blade, das bild ist aber schon älter. Habe ein paar veränderungen: Neue rote reverse griffe, neuer reverse DH vorbau, Reifen maxxis Minion, e thirteen HEIM 3 KeFü. (auf dem bild ist die vorderbremse abmontiert wegen einem defekt)


----------



## odenwald1 (18. Dezember 2011)

[quote="Sebastian";9013600]Ich würde eher ein S nehmen. Am besten du schauts mal im Bikepark Bad Wildbad vorbei, dort kannst du mit Sicherheit beide mal zum Vergleich Probe fahren.[/quote]


Danke für die Infos. Auf die Idee mit Bad Wildbad hätte ich natürlich auch selbst kommen können....ich Held !! Das ist ja sozusagen die Heimatstrecke von Solid !! Werde gleich morgen mal wegen Probefahrt im neuen Jahr nachfragen !! Wer weiß, vielleicht hat er ja auch ein gebrauchtes im Angebot.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaub´i (9. Januar 2012)

Wir haben noch gebrauchte Mission 9 Bikes zum verkaufen 

Einfach anrufen 

www.solidbikes.de


----------



## Blitz2212 (14. Januar 2012)




----------



## Solidcruiser (15. Januar 2012)

Blitz2212 schrieb:


>



geiles Teil  ich will mir wenn ich 16 bin auch n M 9 holen-noch knapp 3 Jahre


----------



## blutbuche (29. Januar 2012)

..bis dahin willst du mit sicherheit schon wieder was ganz anderes .... 3 jahre sind lang ...


----------



## Gaub´i (30. Januar 2012)

@Mario
des Bike is so geiiiiil


----------



## Solidcruiser (4. Februar 2012)

So, ich hab jetzt ein aktuelles Bild von meinem blade: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1055290
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1055295
 und hier des rechte: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1055286


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrider95 (16. Februar 2012)

Meins 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1061955


----------



## carver400 (19. Februar 2012)

Hier mein Blade nach dem Ensatz in Livigno.  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1064035


----------



## "Sebastian" (20. Februar 2012)




----------



## andi1969 (22. Februar 2012)

*Meins .....





Weil so schönes Wetter heute*


----------



## "Sebastian" (22. Februar 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Meins .....
> 
> Weil so schöhnes Wetter heute*



sehr geil! perfekt würde ich sagen


----------



## andi1969 (22. Februar 2012)

[quote="Sebastian";9232491]sehr geil! perfekt würde ich sagen [/quote]

*Danke ....aber perfekt noch nicht.Kommt noch was im laufe des Jahres*


----------



## d0nk1k0ng (23. Februar 2012)

*So hier mal mein brandneues M9 *


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. Februar 2012)

Sauber Herr Kuhnle!

Was wiegts denninsgesamt und welcher Lenker ist das, haste von dem ein Gewicht?


----------



## hochschieben (24. Februar 2012)

nächste Woche gibt es ein fertiges Bild... versprochen


----------



## d0nk1k0ng (26. Februar 2012)

[quote="Sebastian";9239410]Sauber Herr Kuhnle!

Was wiegts denninsgesamt und welcher Lenker ist das, haste von dem ein Gewicht?[/quote]

Es wiegt ca. 17,4 kg und es ist ein TripleX in Blau verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odenwald1 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

suche ein Solid M9 Baujahr 2010 bzw. 2011 in Größe S !! Wenn jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt seins zu verkaufen oder jemanden Kennt der sein verkaufen möchte, bitte, bitte melden !! Denke bei 1,69m Körpergröße ist S am besten.... Danke !!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. Februar 2012)

odenwald1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche ein Solid M9 Baujahr 2010 bzw. 2011 in Größe S !! Wenn jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt seins zu verkaufen oder jemanden Kennt der sein verkaufen möchte, bitte, bitte melden !! Denke bei 1,69m Körpergröße ist S am besten.... Danke !!
> 
> Gruß Hermann



Schauste mal Post #12


----------



## odenwald1 (26. Februar 2012)

[quote="Sebastian";9245497]Schauste mal Post #12 [/quote]

Hallo Sebastian,

die haben leider keine Gebrauchten mehr......habe da direkt angerufen und da war schon alles weg !!! 
Leider, wäre klasse gewesen. Vorallem weil man da beide größen probesitzen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## hochschieben (29. Februar 2012)

mit übergansdämpfer.... grrrrrr


----------



## blutbuche (29. Februar 2012)

schön geworden !!!


----------



## Solidcruiser (11. März 2012)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem blade: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1077871


----------



## "Sebastian" (14. März 2012)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem:






Für Großansicht aufs Bild klicken


----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2012)

*Doch schön geworden*


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..schweeen !!!!! dein fred !




...den ich allerdings erst jetzt entdecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2012)




----------



## Gaub´i (27. März 2012)

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php


----------



## "Sebastian" (27. März 2012)

Gaub´i schrieb:


> http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php



..ich seh da kein Bike?!


----------



## dhfan1 (28. März 2012)

wie schwer is dieses solid?


----------



## "Sebastian" (29. März 2012)

welches?


----------



## MetalWarrior (30. März 2012)

Mein Blade wiegt 16 kg, allerdings mit einem leichteren LRS, als auf den Fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (31. März 2012)

War heute in Beerfelden (mein 1. Besuch in einem Bikepark!) und hab dort mein Radon Skeen mal gegen ein Solid M9 getauscht. 
Ist schon ne andere Hausnummer als so nen Racefully! 

Lag echt genial auf der Piste und hat meine Fahrfehler super weggebügelt. Traut man sich gleich wesentlich mehr.

Gegenüber dem Banshee von nem Kumpel ist das Solid ein echtes Leichtgewicht gewesen. 

Wenn sich das bei mir etabliert mit den Bikeparkbesuchen, wäre das M9 sicher nochmal ein Blick wert. Bis dahin werde ich mein Radon dort ein wenig plagen ... 

grüße 
Robby


----------



## Blitz2212 (2. April 2012)

[quote="Sebastian";9303273]Hier mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem:






Für Großansicht aufs Bild klicken[/quote]

Gefällt mir!


----------



## bunte-wildsau (3. April 2012)

hier mein solid liberator, mittlerweile aber mit ner weißen 888


----------



## Impact (7. April 2012)

Hier mal ein Aktuelles Foto von meinem Mission 9 das ich schon seit über 2 Jahren mühselig aufgebaut habe. Seit einiger Zeit leider nicht fahrbar, weil der Manitou Metel Dämpfer kaputt ist und ich Fianzielle nicht in der Lage bin mir einen neuen zu kaufen. Der Dämpfer sifft etwas und scheint sich auch ab einen gewissen Punkt zu verhärten. Was u.a. zur Folge hat, das sämtliche Dämpferbolzen in kürzester Zeit krumm sind oder gar reissen. Ich habe mir von Ms. Solid aka Heike Schmid schon mal ein 3-er Set Dämpferbolzen bestellt - davon habe ich das letzte verbaut, die anderen sind hinüber. Ich liebe ds Mission 9, blöd ist aber nur das mich das Bike jeden Tag anschaut und fragt fahren wir heut raus? Das nagt schon an einem  

Also falls jemand einen passenden Dämpfer nimmer benötigt und wegschmeissen möchte, so schmeisse er es bitte in meine Richtung, ich wäre demjenigen sehr verbunden und biete ihm ein warmes Zuhause zwischen Freunden!


----------



## HoOom3r (13. April 2012)

powered by www.IronworkX.de


----------



## Commandante (1. Mai 2012)

Hier ein erstes Bild von meinem neuen Blade! Erste AUsfahrt heute gemacht! Geht gut!


----------



## smarty281 (3. Mai 2012)

Mein neues Solid Mission 9........was soll ich sagen.....Geniales Bike


----------



## "Sebastian" (2. Juni 2012)

Richtig schÃ¶n geworden!!! ðð


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juli 2012)

....


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (26. Juli 2012)

war gestern mit meinem m9 in wildbad...ahhh so viele Solidbikes hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.....wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. August 2012)

*Griffe noch ändern und im laufe des Jahres noch Steuersatz raus ansonst ist´s fettisch*


----------



## MrJoss (18. August 2012)

Moin 

Ich überlege mir ein Blade zuzulegen ...können die Blade fahrer mal sagen wie schwer eure komplettaufbauten sind !??? 

Danke 

Gruß Benni


----------



## carver400 (18. August 2012)

bin jetzt bei unter 15...absolut alpentourentauglich...gleuchzeitig Spass um Bikepark...hoff auf unter 14 bei weiterem Tuning.


----------



## MrJoss (18. August 2012)

Deine Partliste würde ich interessieren!


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2012)

MrJoss schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich überlege mir ein Blade zuzulegen ...können die Blade fahrer mal sagen wie schwer eure komplettaufbauten sind !???
> 
> ...



*Genau 15kilo 100g 
Jeh nach Reifen am Hinterrad noch mal 120 g +
Ist absolut Tourentauglich und Parktauglich, fahr von 20-50km Touren damit im Kraichgau und Pfälzerwald *


----------



## Solidcruiser (19. August 2012)

Hier mein blade heute im Wald ich fahr auch hart im Bikepark und enduro touren einfach perfekt!


----------



## Bassassasin (27. November 2012)

Geil ein Solid fred.
Hier mal meins, aber leider komme ich im Moment überhaupt nicht zum Fahren.
Muss aber noch ein bisschen was geändert werden.





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1263229


----------



## osiander (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo, habe mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Solid Balde (Eigenaufbau) und
in Aktion in den Alpen.


----------



## andi1969 (2. Januar 2013)

osiander schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Solid Balde (Eigenaufbau) und
> in Aktion in den Alpen.



*Tipp die untere Dämpferaufname an der Wippe ist die 160mm Federweg und die obere 130mm ansonst nettes Solid *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osiander (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo, vielen Dank für den Tipp, muß ich mal probieren.sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Solid.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2013)

*So meine im  2013 Zustand.... Flacher Lenker um Druck auf die Front zu bekommen neue Pedale und Formula Bremse  
*


----------



## smarty281 (26. Februar 2013)

Verkaufe meinen Rahmen, wenn jemand Interess hat!? Einfach Melden.....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/126084-solid-bikes-solid-mission-9-schwarz-weisz-in-m


----------



## smarty281 (26. Februar 2013)

So sah er mal aus! Vor ner Woche


----------



## smarty281 (26. Februar 2013)

So ist's besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONworkX (22. März 2013)




----------



## IRONworkX (22. März 2013)




----------



## IRONworkX (22. März 2013)




----------



## IRONworkX (22. März 2013)




----------



## IRONworkX (22. März 2013)




----------



## Dakeyras (23. März 2013)

hier mein 2009er blade in der  (fast) aktuellen Ausbaustufe. besseres foto gibts leider erst bei besserem wetter.






neu dazugekommen ist jetzt auch noch Avid Code Bremssattel für hinten.

hoffentlich in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft kommt noch ein neuer LRS (Subrosa auf Hope pro 2 evo) und dann vorne auch die dicke Rubber Queen.

Schaltung ist komplett X9, lediglich die Trigger sind X0 und die Kurbel ist eine 2fach SLX (675)
Gabel: DTSwiss EXM 150
Dämpfer: RS Monarch plus RC3
Bremse: Avid Elixir 9 Hebel mit Code Bremssätteln u Magura Storm SL Scheiben
Lenker: Spank Spike 777, noch ungekürzt; mal sehn ob ich eventuell auf 765mm runter gehe.
Griffe: Lizard Skins North Shore II
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 60mm
Pedale: Reverse Escape (super P/L-Verhältnis)
Stütze: X-Fusion HiLo
Sattel: Fizik Aliante K:ium
Steuersatz: Works Components -1° für EC34/EC34 (kann ich jedem für die älteren Rahmen mit steilem LW nur empfehlen )

alles in allem etwa 14,2kg

lg
Georg
Sattel


----------



## MrJoss (23. März 2013)

:d


----------



## VanDeGraaf (2. April 2013)

Mein gutes Mission9 von 2006 liegt derzeit komplett zerpflückt im Keller... Neue Gabel kommt die Woche (BOS Idylle... hihihihi ) und dann noch neue Schluffen und Laufräder neu einspeichen... Bild gibts dann diesen Monat noch denke ich 
Das derzeitige Aussehen istn Armutszeugnis...


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (2. April 2013)

wir lassen uns überraschen


----------



## VanDeGraaf (5. April 2013)

Derzeitiger Status mit frischer Wäsche 

Fertige Bilder gibts nächste Woche denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osiander (7. April 2013)

Hallo Dakeyras, super Solid ,wo bekommt man den Steuersatz her ?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Dakeyras (7. April 2013)

hey wolfgang,

danke! nächste woche gibts dann sicher auch bilder mit dem neuen LRS und Reifen.

den steuersatz  bekommst du direkt beim hersteller:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/wo...egree-ec34---traditional-1-18-fitment-6-p.asp

du musst nur noch die passende steuerrohrlänge auswählen.
beim 2009er blade wäre das Set 5 für 127-136mm Steuerrohrlänge


lg
Georg


----------



## osiander (8. April 2013)

Hallo, wie ist es mit dem Einbau, ist es schwierig ? Wie ändert sich das Fahrverhalten ?

 Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Dakeyras (8. April 2013)

einbau ist etwas frickelig, da die Lagerschalen sich ja nicht zueinander verdrehen dürfen. mit etwas geduld und fingerspitzengefühl, einer gewindestange, unterlegscheiben, einem tiefkühlfach und einer heissluftpistole aber kein problem 


bergab gehts jetzt deutlich stabiler und nicht so zappelig, merkt man schon recht deutlich.


----------



## Rottatan (9. April 2013)

Sooo, dann will ich euch auch mal an meinem Glück mit meinen drei Bellas teilhaben lassen ;-)

  Mein erstes Solid war ein 2008/2009er Blade Enduro, welches aktuell auch zum Verkauf steht (bei Interesse einfach eine kurze PM)
  Veränderungen zum Basismodel:
  -Lenker
  -Griffe
  -Bremsen
  -Sattel














  Ca. 1 Jahr Später kam dann mein 2011er M9
  Veränderungen zum Basismodel
  -Marzocchi 888 RC3 Evo Titanium 
  -Lenker Reverse
  -Griffe Reverse
  -Sattekstütze und Klemme Reverse
  -Bremsscheiben Raptor Green
  -Diverse Kleinteile in Weiß und Grün
  -Escapepedale (noch nicht auf dem Bild)
  -und natürlich ein Tuning Rocker

ende letzten jahres kam auch noch ein weiß Grünes Revers Race Kettenblatt rein...









  Und vor kurzem wurde die Familie komplett mit meinem 2013er Blade All Mountain
  Veränderungen zum Basismodel:
  -Lenker Reverse
  -ChainGuide
  -Evo9 Narben (Vorne und Hinten)
  -Escapepedale
  -X0 Schaltwerk Blackbox green/carbon
  -Sattel und Sattelklemme
  -Bremsen und Bremssättel wurden mit PlastiDip 












Freu mich auf eure Kommentare und Anregungen 




und hier noch was für den Spaß ;-)


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2013)

*Für Saison 2013 gabs einige Neuteile am Blade......2013 ZEE Schaltwerk , SLX Umwerfer und Schalthebel , XT Kassette und Formula RX Bremsen und Crank Brother 5050 Pedale.*


----------



## "Sebastian" (15. April 2013)

Wie bist du mit dem Zee zufrieden? Was hattest du vorher dran?


----------



## andi1969 (15. April 2013)

[quote="Sebastian";10502948]Wie bist du mit dem Zee zufrieden? Was hattest du vorher dran?[/quote]

*Vorher 10fach XT Schaltwerk.....bis auf eine kleine Runde im Ort kann ich noch nichts dazu sagen, hat aber 1a funktioniert beim durchschalten.*


----------



## "Sebastian" (15. April 2013)

Ok, berichte dann mal sobald du deine ersten Eindrücke gesammelt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (17. April 2013)

[quote="Sebastian";10503386]Ok, berichte dann mal sobald du deine ersten Eindrücke gesammelt hast[/quote]

*Was wolltest Du denn genau wissen.....*


----------



## "Sebastian" (18. April 2013)

Letzte Woche Beerfelden


----------



## Rottatan (18. April 2013)

ja da waren wir ;-)


----------



## VanDeGraaf (18. April 2013)

Soooo, letzte Woche endlich mal meine Laufräder neu eingespeicht, die neue Gabel reingehangen und den Lenker lackiert. 
"Ach, weiß ist doch langweilig... Lass den mal Pink machen!"
Super Idee, direkt in die Tat umgesetzt und noch Signalorange dazugepackt. Bin mir selbst noch nicht sicher, obs mir gefallen soll... 

Und noch ne Teileliste, soweit ichs zusammenbekomme:
- Rahmen: Solid Mission 9 2006
- Gabel: BOS Idylle
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 Air
- Steuersatz: FSA The Pig DH
- Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt
  - Schaltwerk: Shimano 105
- Schalthebel: Shimano SLX
  - Bremsen: Formula Mega 203/203
  - Laufradsatz: Intense Mag 30 DH Felgen auf ner Fusion Nabe vorne und die originale Reverse hinten. DT Comp 2.0/1.8
- Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.7 42a vorne und HighrollerII 2,5 60a hinten
  - Vorbau: Sixpack Splitz
  - Lenker: Irgendein Specialized Gerät 
  - Griffe: ODI YETI
- Gewicht: Irrelevant

PS: Ja, an den Schaltzug kommen noch 2 Kabelbinder...


----------



## Dakeyras (21. April 2013)

mien Blade in der (fast) finalen Ausbaustufe (zumindest rede ich mir das ein):






h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









neu sind:



Schaltwerk: wieser ein X9 type2, diesmal aber mit long cage, so dass jetzt alle Kombinationen fahrbar sind
Blackspire Twinty Kettenfürung mit Taco
LRS (Subrosa Evo auf Hope Pro 2 evo)
RubberQueen BCC 2.4v und 2.2h
RS Reverb 125mm
summa summarum 14,1 kg 


Die Felgendecals kommen vielleicht noch runter (bin mir noch nicht sicher ob komplett oder teilweise). 

Die Leitung der Reverb ist noch provisorisch verlegt. wenn mein entlüftungskit kommt leg ich die dann noch zwischen den Befestigungsösen der Wippe und des Dämpfers entlang.
Als Hinterreifen werd ich sicher bald mal den MK2.4 Protection ausprobieren, sollte vom Grip auch ausreichen, besser rollen und unter 14kg komm ich dann auch


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. April 2013)

umbau aktuell
avid code 2012
mignion DHR 2
MRP G2 raus Carbogace rein......

usw...







meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (23. April 2013)

Als Hinterreifen werd ich sicher bald mal den MK2.4 Protection ausprobieren, sollte vom Grip auch ausreichen, besser rollen und unter 14kg komm ich dann auch [/QUOTE]

*.....der MK2 rollt auch nicht besser, lass die RQ drauf. Scheenes Radl *


----------



## Dakeyras (23. April 2013)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *.....der MK2 rollt auch nicht besser, lass die RQ drauf.
> *


ich glaubs fast auch. der MK hängt aber schon im Keller (gabs bei Nubuk recht günstig). ausprobieren werd ich ihn auf jeden fall, zumal es die protection variante ist (die RQ ist noch die ohne Protection). wenn er nicht deutlich schlechter grippt, wäre es mir die fast 200g weniger wert. zumal er fürs das meiste was ich fahre auch locker reichen sollte.




andi1969 schrieb:


> *Scheenes Radl *



Danke


----------



## andi1969 (23. April 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> ich glaubs fast auch. der MK hängt aber schon im Keller (gabs bei Nubuk recht günstig). ausprobieren werd ich ihn auf jeden fall, zumal es die protection variante ist (die RQ ist noch die ohne Protection). wenn er nicht deutlich schlechter grippt, wäre es mir die fast 200g weniger wert. zumal er fürs das meiste was ich fahre auch locker reichen sollte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Schlechter vom Gripp ist der MK2 nicht.....vor allem am Hinterrad *


----------



## andi1969 (23. April 2013)

[quote="Sebastian";10502948]Wie bist du mit dem Zee zufrieden? Was hattest du vorher dran?[/quote]

*So Sebastian.... das ZEE schaltet auf SLX/XT Nivau in Verbindung mit den SLX Schalthebeln ein knackiges Schaltverhalten.
Die Schlagbremse tut sehr gut ihren Dienst ( erschrecken ruhig am Hinterrad), zumindest am Enduro wie das am DH Bike wirkt ????.
Verarbeitungqualität auf höhe SLX/XT .*


----------



## Dakeyras (23. April 2013)

@Andi:

ich seh es auf den bildern nicht richtig fährst du 1x10 oder reicht das Zee auch für 2x10? sind da alle Kombinationen fahrbar? 11-36er Kassette?

farblich übrigens sehr schön abgestimmt!  

du hast ja auch den Monarch+ drin. Darf ich dich mal fragen welches tune und wieviel Druck bei welchem Gewicht du fährst (und welcher SAG dabei rauskommt)?


meiner ist ein high volume; high compression/ mid rebound. fahre ihn bei etwa 95kg mit 250-260 psi, ergo 20-25% SAG. 

Merkst du großartige Unterschiede was die verschiedenen einstellungen der Druckstufe angeht? selbst auf high wippt mir mein hinterbau noch etwas viel. hatte schon mal darüber nachgedacht etwas mit der ölviskosität zu spielen...

kann aber auch einfach an der etwas in die jahre gekommenen Geo liegen; viell. wirds bei dem Hinterbau ja nicht viel besser?


----------



## andi1969 (23. April 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> @Andi:
> 
> ich seh es auf den bildern nicht richtig fährst du 1x10 oder reicht das Zee auch für 2x10? sind da alle Kombinationen fahrbar? 11-36er Kassette?
> 
> ...



*Ist 2X10 11-36 Kassette und 36-20 Kettenblattkombi , das Zee geht auch 2fach ohne Probleme.
Aber aufpassen es gibt zwei Ausführungen bis DH 28 Ritzel und Freeride36 Ritzel( die Version habe ich).

Mein RS hat den gleichen Tune wie Deiner nur ohne High Volume Kammer, geht bei dem Übersetzungsverhältniss gar nicht anderst.
Ich wieg 82kilo und brauche 220-230 psi bei gleichen SAG.
An der Verstellung merk ich etwas aber mein Hinterbau wipp auch noch minimal auf firm, wird aber merklich straffer. Ist ja auch nur eine Low Speed Dämpfung und keine Blockierung. Liegt auch leider an der GEO vom Bike.



Danke war auch einiges an arbeit am Bike*


----------



## Dakeyras (20. Juni 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


>




mein Blade Rahmen steht zum Verkauf. muss nur nochmal richtig putzen und ein paar Fotos machen, dann gehts in den Bikemarkt. Falls wer interesse hat, sagt bescheid! 

lg
Georg


----------



## Icetiger212 (16. Juli 2013)

tattaaaaaa


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Januar 2014)

Ist ja wenig los hier . . . wird zeit das was neues kommt.

Wie haltbar sind die Rahmen und ist es ein Bike für die ewigkeit ??

Hab hier im Forum gelesen das einer im Bikepark "so viel Solid Bikes wie noch nie gesehen" hat.
Ich dachte die wären doch schon eher selten.
Es sind über 660 Rahmen im Bikemarkt, aber nur eine Handvoll Solid Bikes.


----------



## carver400 (9. Januar 2014)

ich fahr mein Blade 2009er nun seit 2010...robuster gehts kaum...Hochalpin...Park...perfekt. Deswegen hab ich mir fuern Park gerade noch n M9 2009er zugelegt...Support ueber Solid wenns mal brennt ist auch genial...ich schwoer drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (26. Januar 2014)

Hi

Hab meins nun fertig.
Bilder gibs demnächst noch.

Gruss  - stef -


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Januar 2014)

was zum schauen . . .


----------



## "Sebastian" (27. Januar 2014)

Coole Farbkombo!!! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## PhatBiker (27. Januar 2014)

joo danke.
Morgen werd ich mal im Wald schauen wie fahrbar alles ist und ein paar Lines fahren.


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Januar 2014)

"Sebastian" schrieb:


> Coole Farbkombo!!! Viel Spaß damit


Hätt ich mehr haben können . . . der Schnee bremst ein doch schon gewaltig.


freu mich schon auf die zeit wo der Boden zum Biken besser geeignet ist.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (2. Februar 2014)

For Sale 

Solid m9
Framesize m
Boxxer rc
Cc Double Barrel
Syncros DS 32 mit Hope pro 2 evo
Acid Code 2013
Xo Cash Green Short Cage
Carbocage grün
Kettenblatt carbocage


----------



## account2.0 (14. April 2014)

Hi!


----------



## JackZero (27. Mai 2014)

Hab ich diesen Winter / Frühjahr aufgebaut.........
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Dämpfern ?
Bin mit dem Roco R nicht so zufrieden, schlägt mir trotz 30% SAG schon bei mittelhohen Sprüngen durch, und zwar so weit das der Rahmen auf die Feder schlägt..................


----------



## Dakeyras (27. Mai 2014)

Der Rahmen schlägt auf die Feder wenn es vollständig einfedert? Hast du den Dämpfer in der richtigen Einbaulänge/Hub? 



Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (27. Mai 2014)

241x76 und den Luftdruck für die Endprogression auch schon ziemlich hoch, werde noch ne härtere Feder probieren, ansonsten muss nen anderer Dämpfer her.


----------



## Dakeyras (27. Mai 2014)

Rein vom Verständnis kann der Rahmen aber doch nicht so konstruiert sein, dass der am Dämpfer an der Feder anschlägt. Da läuft doch was falsch.... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackZero (27. Mai 2014)

Denke mal das der Dämpfer so stark "durchrauscht" dass es den verbauten Schaumstoff Bumper / Stopper der als Endanschlag dient so stark komprimiert dass ein Anschlagen doch möglich ist.
Es macht deutlich "Klong" und im Lack der Feder ist der Abdruck vom Sitzrohr zu erkennen.
Allerdings nur sehr dezent, ist kein Lack abgeplatzt, sieht mehr aus wie eine Prägung und am Sitzrohr sieht man es auch nur wenn man danach sucht.
Denke mit mehr Endprogression wäre die Sache behoben, beim Roco R fehlt einfach die verstellbare Druckstufe, deshalb meine Frage nach Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern.


----------



## PhatBiker (27. Mai 2014)

Bei mir hab ich ein ähnliches phänomen . . . es sind die seiten der Rahmendurchführung die mit der Dämpferfeder leichten kontakt haben.
Ich denk das es bei mir an der Federhärte liegt.
Federhärte? Jaa, ich hab eine recht harte Feder in mein Manitou 6way Dämpfer drin und die hat ein recht grossen Durchmesser sowie aussen als auch der Federdraht selber.

Wär auch an ein anderen Dämpfer interessiert.


----------



## JackZero (28. Mai 2014)

So, denke hab das Problem gelöst
Hab einfach den Dämpfer umgedreht und mittels Federvorspannung den SAG auf ca. 25% (+/- 2) verringert.
Schlägt zwar gelegentlich bei höheren Drops noch durch, aber wesentlich "sanfter" und nicht mehr am Rahmen an.
Positiver Nebeneffekt : man kommt endlich gescheit an den Zugstufenversteller am Dämpfer.


----------



## xxRS88xx (12. Juni 2014)

Meine Kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (23. Juni 2014)

Weiß nicht ob das ganz so gut ist wenn der so rum eingebaut ist. Bin in dem Rahmen DHX 5.0 gefahren und RC4. Wobei letzteres mir am besten gefallt...


----------



## JackZero (28. Juni 2014)

Passt gut so herum.
War erst im Park in Fiss, hat nix durchgeschlagen, schleift nix und hängt nix.
Bin jetzt eigentlich auch mit der Performance vom Dämpfer zufrieden.


----------



## CheapTrick (8. Juli 2014)

Gestern erst abgeholt, mal schnell ein Handy-Schnappschuss:


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (8. Juli 2014)

Sehr schönes Rad CheapTrick  

Das RAW ist sehr sexy !


----------



## JackZero (8. Juli 2014)

Super Geil.
Wie ist der erste Eindruck vom Magix ?
Wird wahrscheinlich auch mein nächstes Tourenenduro, muss aber noch bis nächsten Sommer sparen.


----------



## CheapTrick (9. Juli 2014)

Hab gestern die ersten Runden auf der Hausrunde gedreht und der erste Eindruck ist wirklich super!

Habe ein paar Komponenten vom alten Bike getauscht (X01 Kurbel, Lenker, Sattel) und vorne den Hans Dampf gegen eine Magic Marry getauscht.
Das Gesamtgweicht inkl. XT Klickies liegt jetzt bei 14,00 Kg, ein ganz passabler Wert.
Out of the Box waren es 13,8 Kg (Ohne Pedale), also sehr nah an der Herstellerangabe, das hatte ich bisher selten! 

Den Sattel habe ich recht weit nach vorne geschoben um im Sitzen beim Anstieg einen steileren Sitzwinkel zu bekommen, geht bergauf jetzt erstaunlich gut, auch die Front steigt kaum (auch ohne Absenkung).

Gabel und Dämpfer hab ich auf 25% Sag eingestellt.
Mit der Pike bin ich super zufrieden! Spricht fast so gut an wie meine alte auf Coil umgebaute Revelation, aber ist in der Dämpfung um Welten(!) besser.

Der Hinterbau ist sehr linear und nutz den Federweg sehr gut aus. Vielleicht ein ticken zu gut, werde bei Gelegenheit mal mit Volumenspacer versuchen ein bisschen mehr Progression reinzubekommen.

Positiv:
+ sehr angenehme Sitzposition
+ trotz recht flachem Lenkwinkel kein "wegkippen" an steilen Anstiegen
+ Gewicht ist ok
+ Verarbeitung und Aufbauqualität ist super
+ Hinterbau recht Antriebsneutral (nur leichtes Wippen in der offenen Einstellung)


Einzige sonstige (minimale) Kritikpunkte bisher:
- 60mm Vorbau statt 50mm Vorbau (wie auf der HP spezifiziert) montiert
- Reverse Felgen sind anscheinend nicht so leicht Tubeless zu montieren, muss es nochmal mit einem Kompressor versuchen (bei allen meinen anderen Felgen ging das bisher ohne)
- Eine 150mm Reverb wäre schön gewesen


----------



## JackZero (9. Juli 2014)

Super, danke für die Info und viel Erfolg mit dem LRS.


----------



## cycleman (10. Juli 2014)

?


----------



## CheapTrick (16. Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein Foto von der Trailtrophy in Breitenbrunn
Unser Team "Sowieso" hat auch mal wieder den ersten Platz in der inoffiziellen "Kneipen-Team-Wertung" gewonnen, gab aber auch mal wieder nur uns 

Nach nem ganzen Wochenende auf dem Bike kann ich auch ein bisschen mehr Feedback zum Magix geben.
Meine anfänglichen Zweifel wegen dem zu linearen Hinterbau sind erstmal weg, hab das Ding nicht einmal zum Durchschlagen gebracht, der O-Ring am Dämpfer hat sogar eher noch ein paar mm Luft, Endprogression ist also definitiv genug vorhanden 
Abzüge in der B-Note gibts aber doch noch für die Aufbauqualität. Der Schlauch der VR Bremse ist ein gutes Stück zu lang und reibt an der Krone der Pike. Das bisschen Lackabrieb ist nicht weiter schlimm, werde die Leitung trotzdem noch kürzen (ebenso die der Reverb).
Ansonsten hat sich das Magix gut bewährt und auf ein paar Stages war ich schneller als mit meinem alten Stereo


----------



## sued893 (9. August 2014)

Kann man das magix guten Gewissens mit 2 m Körpergrose in l kaufen oder ist das zu klein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (11. August 2014)

Das ist kein Problem, unser Chef ist selbst über 2 Meter groß 

Du kannst das Magix aber auch bei uns im Testcenter in Bad Wildbad kostenlos Probe fahren, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Dann solltest du dich aber vorher telefonisch anmelden, um sicher zu gehen, dass es in deiner Ausstattungsvariante und Größe verfügbar ist.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## beyerKC (28. August 2014)

So hier mal meins endlich fertig die Spaß Rakete!! 
Nutze ich hauptsächlich fürs leichte freeride


----------



## PhatBiker (6. September 2014)

Moinsen

Hat eigendlich einer eine Bremsmomentabstützung an sein M9 ??

Wie macht sich die bemerkbar ??


----------



## Loki1987 (6. September 2014)

Ein ordentlicher Dämpfer (bzw. ein ordentlich abgestimmter Dämpfer) und zu lernen wo man bremst und wo nicht, hat wesentlich mehr Auswirkungen.
Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum heute kein Hahn mehr nach sowas kräht. Und ich fand das M9 ist eh kein Kandidat für auffälliges Bremsstempeln.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (6. September 2014)

beyerKC schrieb:


> So hier mal meins endlich fertig die Spaß Rakete!!
> Nutze ich hauptsächlich fürs leichte freeride








Uff, ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzige hier. Ist das auch der 15,5 Zoll Rahmen? Wo hast Du das her, müsste ja auch Modelljahr 2009 sein? Sowas bauen die ja heutzutage nicht mehr. (Falls hier mal ein Solid-Controletti mitliest: Ja, es gibt noch Leute, die tierisch Spass mit einem Nurse haben!) Schöne Grüsse u2.0


----------



## beyerKC (7. September 2014)

Hatte vorher einige schon nur das nurse ist der Wahnsinn die geo das Material einfach Bombe   achja es ist ein 15,5 Zoll mit einer ersatzgabelleider partliste müsste kann ich ja mal rein stellen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## PhatBiker (8. September 2014)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Ein ordentlicher Dämpfer (bzw. ein ordentlich abgestimmter Dämpfer) und zu lernen wo man bremst und wo nicht, hat wesentlich mehr Auswirkungen.
> Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum heute kein Hahn mehr nach sowas kräht. Und ich fand das M9 ist eh kein Kandidat für auffälliges Bremsstempeln.



Danke für deine meinung !!


----------



## slayer80 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hier mein Strike, Grösse M/L, incl. Reachset auf Minus 6 mm. Reach 427 mm, Radstand 1244 mm, 62° Lenkwiwnkel, 448er-Hinterbau. Das absolut ultimative 650B-Ballergerät. 
Fahrwerk:
- Marzocchi 380 TI-Gabel mit 7.7er-Feder (extra hart)
- Marzocchi Moto C2R-Dämper mit nicht-benötigtem Boost-Valve (Durchschlagschutz ist kinematisch schon vorhanden), 350 lbs/in-Feder. HSC komplett geschlossen, LSC ist 3 clicks offen

- Bremsen: Shimano Zee / Saint. Auf Bremsscheiben von Brakestuff der ultimative Wurfanker (bei Trockenheit).

Rider: 1m 82, 73 kg nackig.

Lacht nicht über meine SQ-Lab-Ergogriffe - mein rechtes Handgelenk ist restlos im Eimer, und nur so kann ich halbwegs schmerzfrei biken. Übrigens sind die Griffe auch für gesunde Handgelenke sehr gut!


----------



## Dschlenz (14. Oktober 2014)

Meine Fresse, die Fahrwerkseinstellung (Federhärte, HSC ganz zu, LSC nur 3 Klicks offen) erklären das was du zum Test von letztens gesagt hast.
Ich hab auch um die 73kg, würde mein Setup aber um längen softer machen... Aber gut, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. 
Ich hoffe das RockShox bald liefert, dann komm ich auch bald in den Genuß vom Strike ! 

Ach und wegen der Griffe : Ja, schön sind sie nicht, aber 2 meiner Kollegen fahren die auch und sind sehr sehr begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.B: (30. Oktober 2014)

@slayer80 
Ich habe kurz Reachset gegoogelt, leider nichts gefunden. Könntest du mir einen Link oä schicken.

Ansonsten sehr schickes Bike aber echt ziemlich hart abgestimmt.

Die Medium Feder in meiner 55 ti ist mir mit 70kg fast zu hart.


----------



## Loki1987 (30. Oktober 2014)

Reachsets gibts bei Works-Components, Da Pilten, und bald von Reverse (aber das ist wohl noch nicht erhältlich).
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/reach-adjust-ec49--ec49-headset-with-7mm-offset-363-p.asp
http://dapilten.com/de/17-bike-teile
Fürs Strike wirst bei beiden nur auf Anfrage die passenden Modelle bekommen.


----------



## beyerKC (2. November 2014)

So nun steht mein nurse zum Verkauf da auf Fully umgestiegen bin wer will einfach pn


----------



## dek (13. November 2014)

Mein Magix.


----------



## dek (13. November 2014)

...


----------



## Loki1987 (13. November 2014)

Mein Strike ist da!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (13. November 2014)

Funktioniert irgendwie nur so...


----------



## J.B: (13. November 2014)

@Loki1987 
Sau geil. Ich wünschte meins wäre auch schon da. Muss mich aber noch bis Januar gedulden.

Kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und es an eine Waage hängen.

Danke!


----------



## Unikum777 (13. November 2014)

@Loki1987 Glückwunsch, schönes Black Star 

Bei mir gab es die Tage ein Elite Pro, blind bestellt, da mich die Eckdaten überzeugten. Nach einer ersten, ausgiebigen Probefahrt in Willingen bin ich immer noch geflasht. Ist das ein geiles Rad!!!
Ich habe bei 1,90 den Rahmen in M/L genommen und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Wahl.


----------



## Loki1987 (13. November 2014)

Bei mir ebenfalls M/L bei 1,80m und ich muss sagen, dass sich das rad mit der Boxxer wesentlich kompakter anfühlt als mit der Dorado.Ich kann nicht genau sagen warum, aber habe so meinen Verdacht. Kleiner würde ich es, jedenfalls im Moment, nicht haben wollen.
Also für alle die wegen der "extremen Geometrie" etwas besorgt waren --> Boxxer dran, damit wird es richtiggehend verspielt.
Als vergleich: Das GT Fury mit Fox 40 zeigt ein abkippendes Lenkverhalten bei 63° Lenkwinkel, das Strike mit Boxxer trotz 62° nicht.

Schickes Teil Unikum777!!

Ich hab leider keine Waage, aber ich meine Dschlenz sagte etwas von 17,2kg mit 600g Pedalen.


----------



## Dschlenz (14. November 2014)

Moin und erstmal sorry für die späte Meldung, ich hab meins auch. 
Gewicht mit meinen 97er (extra schwarz gepulverten) Shimano 636 Pedalen liegt laut meiner Waage bei 17,27kg. Ich hatte kurz die Idee auf Extralight Schläuche zu gehen, denn das kostet nicht viel Geld und spart an der richtigen Stelle, doch die Idee hatten die Jungs von Solid auch schon --> Sind schon Extralight Schläuche drin 
Hab nen gestrippten SLR rauf gemacht und ne ProCraft Carbonklemme, aber mehr wegen der Optik und bin jetzt auf 17,07 runter. Werde mich demnächst mal an neue Mallet ran machen, die Crank Brothers inzwischen netterweise in der richtigen Farbe produziert, vermute mal dann bin ich auf 16,8 das ist dann ok so. Wo sollte man an dem Rad auch noch groß Gewicht sparen ?!
Bin mein Strike auf unserem Local Track mal gefahren und bin ebenso begeistert wie Loki1987. Sehr antriebsneutral und wenn man sich nach 5-6 Fahrten dran gewöhnt hat ist der Ofen super zu fahren und definitiv nicht träge.
Woran ich noch zu kämpfen habe ist die Innenlagerhöhe, ich hab auf meinem Easy Hometrail schon 5-6 mal mit dem Fuß in den Boden getreten beim Kurbeln, aber ok, mein Innenlager am Intense lag bei ca. 42cm Höhe, da ist das Solid dezent tiefer


----------



## J.B: (14. November 2014)

An sich ist das Bike echt geil.
Deshalb habe ich es mir auch gekauft.

Was mich aber betrübt ist das Gewicht. Angegeben ist es mit 15,90 kg. Dass es das nicht wirklich wiegt war mir schon klar aber, dass es fast 1 kg mehr wiegt (16,80 kg) finde ich schon etwas zu viel Toleranz.

Sparen könnte man bei dem Rad nur am Rahmen, der mit 4,0 kg eher zu den schwereren zählt.

Aber mal schauen, wie meins ist, wenn es endlich Ende Januar ankommt.


----------



## ultraenz (14. November 2014)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> @Loki1987 Glückwunsch, schönes Black Star
> 
> Bei mir gab es die Tage ein Elite Pro, blind bestellt, da mich die Eckdaten überzeugten. Nach einer ersten, ausgiebigen Probefahrt in Willingen bin ich immer noch geflasht. Ist das ein geiles Rad!!!
> Ich habe bei 1,90 den Rahmen in M/L genommen und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Wahl.



Was wiegt der Hobel, ist ja auch mit 15,9 kg angegeben?


----------



## Unikum777 (14. November 2014)

@ultraenz 

Mit den DMR Vault messe ich 16,72 Kilogramm


----------



## ultraenz (14. November 2014)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> @ultraenz
> 
> Mit den DMR Vault messe ich 16,72 Kilogramm



Dann könnte die Gewichtsangabe für den S/M Rahmen ja fast passen, danke!


----------



## slayer80 (14. November 2014)

So weit ich weiß, hatte das erste Elite Pro leichtere Felgen drauf, die sich aber als nich allzu dauerhaft im DH-Einsatz entpuppt haben. Das haben wir dann auch geändert.
Und Gewichtsangaben sind in der Bikebranche ohne Pedale üblich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gunnar98 (15. November 2014)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Hier mein Strike, Grösse M/L, incl. Reachset auf Minus 6 mm. Reach 427 mm, Radstand 1244 mm, 62° Lenkwiwnkel, 448er-Hinterbau. Das absolut ultimative 650B-Ballergerät.
> Fahrwerk:
> - Marzocchi 380 TI-Gabel mit 7.7er-Feder (extra hart)
> - Marzocchi Moto C2R-Dämper mit nicht-benötigtem Boost-Valve (Durchschlagschutz ist kinematisch schon vorhanden), 350 lbs/in-Feder. HSC komplett geschlossen, LSC ist 3 clicks offen
> ...


Hi,

was für einen Steuersatz hast du verbaut? Und was für ein Vorbau ist das? Hätte gerne mein Solid etwas länger!


----------



## slayer80 (15. November 2014)

Ich hab einen Reverse-Reachset drin, ist allerdings einer von ein paar sehr wenigen Prototypen. Die nächsten Monate wird es den zum Kaufen geben. Dadurch kannst Du Dein Strike um +-6 mm im Reach verändern. Ich fahre den M/L auf -6. 

Der Vorbau ist ein Emanon DMS.


----------



## Roman88 (26. November 2014)

Hab mir das Forum hier schon ein paar mal angeschaut und wollte meine nicht mehr ganz so neuen Solids (Flair und Harlem) auch einmal
zur Schau stellen ... hoffe ihr findets nicht ganz so schlimm


----------



## ragazza (26. November 2014)

schöne Räder,und dem Dreck nach werden sie artgerecht gehalten


----------



## beyerKC (26. November 2014)

Der lenker sieht mega aus 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## fr_fan (12. Dezember 2014)

Hi in die Runde.

Seit einer Woche meins, jedoch schon einiges an Arbeit hinein gesteckt. Kleine Parts, Sattel, E13 umlackiert usw.

Es ist Wahnsinn was das gute Rad wiegt; und doch macht es sehr viel Spaß.

Nun musste ich auch noch nach einer '02er Monster T greifen. Kommt bald - bin gespannt...

Viele Grüße


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Dezember 2014)

Sind dir die Schuhe nicht bissel klein . . . ich mein die, die zur Kettenführung und Bashguard passen.

Schicker Hobel nur das in Pink stört mich bissel


----------



## easton95 (2. Februar 2015)

Ganz schön ruhig hier.
Hier mal meins


----------



## J.B: (3. Februar 2015)

So jetzt mal meins. Ist gestern Abend (02.02.2015) gekommen.
Größe S/M
Gewicht "out of the Box" = 16,45 kg
Mit dem SLR Sattel = 16,36 kg

Den Bashguard habe ich aus optischen Gründen entfernt und die obere Kettenführung getauscht.
Durch den Tausch der KeFü musste ich den Schaltzug hinter der Hinterbaustrebe vorbeiführen.
Das passt insgesamt besser, da so mehr Platz zwischen KeFü und Schaltzug ist.

Vielleicht ersetze ich die Stahlfeder noch durch eine Titanfeder...

Sry für die schlecht Bildqualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschlenz (3. Februar 2015)

Den SLR fahre ich auch (allerdings gestripped), aber die Idee auf den Bashring zu verzichten ist ganz cool, zumal die KeFü-Trägerplatte ja noch nen Guard aus Alu hat. Aber das geht nur mit einem anderen oberen "Schlitten" (oder einer komplett anderen KeFü) da die Reverse Führung quasi den Bashring als vordere Führung braucht oder ?


----------



## J.B: (4. Februar 2015)

@Dschlenz 
Das stimmt mit der Aluplatte an der KeFü ist der Bashguard "doppeltgemoppelt",
Ich habe mir von Reverse für 10€ einen neuen Upper Guide (oberen Schlitten) gekauft.
Mir gefallen die gewöhnlichen KeFü besser. Oben geschlossener Guide unten Umlenkrolle.


----------



## slayer80 (4. Februar 2015)

... oder macht die KeFü ganz weg... das Sram On-off-Kettenblatt hält auch so.


----------



## Dschlenz (4. Februar 2015)

Moin ! Hält es wirklich ? Das Schaltwerk hat auf jeden Fall gewaltigen Zug und das Narrow/Wide Blatt sollte auch helfen...
Ich lasse meine Führung aber definitiv drauf, da ich noch mein 410mm hohes Innenlager vom M1 gewöhnt bin und den Bashguard evtl. ab und zu gebrauchen kann...  
Wenn ich mich mal ne Saison an das tiefe Tretlager gewöhnt hab probier ich es mal ohne. Sieht sicher sehr ungewohnt aus.


----------



## slayer80 (4. Februar 2015)

Bei unserem neuen Teamrider, dem *zensiert* hält es, beim Peter auch. Ich selbst hab es noch net ausprobiert, werde ich aber demnächst.


----------



## ultraenz (17. Februar 2015)

Heute wars endlich so weit =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (17. Februar 2015)

Hast du schon viel verändert oder hast du das so bei Solid in Autrag gegeben?


----------



## Dschlenz (17. Februar 2015)

Warum verändert?  Reverse LRS, 380, Code und X9 ist Serie. Ok, DB Coil ist neu, und die Maxxis Reifen sind neu...
aber schönes Rad. Ein Fazit zur Gabel würde mich mal jucken, gerne auch per PN.


----------



## julius09 (17. Februar 2015)

Achso hab da glaub ich was falsches gesehen  Zur 380 kann ich dir nix sagen, ich warte im Moment auf mein Elite Pro mit Boxxer )


----------



## ultraenz (17. Februar 2015)

Ich hab nur noch die Bremse von Code R auf Code umgebaut, den Dämpfer hab ich direkt über solid gekauft. Die Reifen sind ebenfalls von Solid, da Schwalbe Lieferprobleme hatte. Und der Rest ist die BPS Ausstattung. 

Sobald ich ausreichend getestet habe werde ich gerne was zur Gabel sagen. Die erste Testrunde um den Couchtisch fühlte sich aber gut an...


----------



## LiF (26. Februar 2015)

Servus,

bin diese Saison auch auf nem Solid unterwegs und habs seit 3 Wochen endlich fertig:






Konnte es bis jetzt leider nur im Schlammtesten:






Man merkt schon, dass das Strike recht aktiv gefahren werden will und geradeaus einen Mordsspaß macht


----------



## ultraenz (26. Februar 2015)

LiF schrieb:


> Man merkt schon, dass das Strike recht aktiv gefahren werden will und geradeaus einen Mordsspaß macht



Schön geschrieben, sehe ich nach der ersten richtigen Schlammschlacht ähnlich. Die Karre bügelt alles weg, egal welche Linie man wählt. Aber man muss schon wesentlich mehr als z.B. einem YT Tues dafür arbeiten.


----------



## slayer80 (27. Februar 2015)

... wobei ich finde dass es auch eine Frage der Größe ist... wenn ich jetzt z.B.  eins in S/M fahre, muß ich halb so viel tun wie auf einem L/XL. Deswgen hab ich selbst ein ML :-D


----------



## LiF (27. Februar 2015)

DAS stimmt 

Fahre L/XL mit 27,5" und die Kombi ist recht geradeauslastig.
Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich das so wollte, weils ne Ballermaschine werden sollte


----------



## Loki1987 (27. Februar 2015)

Ein 30mm Vorbau tut dem Bike auch richtig gut, wenn mans etwas wendiger habe  möchte!


----------



## ultraenz (27. Februar 2015)

slayer80 schrieb:


> ... wobei ich finde dass es auch eine Frage der Größe ist... wenn ich jetzt z.B.  eins in S/M fahre, muß ich halb so viel tun wie auf einem L/XL. Deswgen hab ich selbst ein ML :-D



Das ist mit Sicherheit so. Aber die wenigsten von uns haben die Auswahl zwischen verschiedenen Größen zu wechseln...

Ich wollte ebenfalls Karre zum ballern und die habe ich bekommen. Bin  also vollkommen zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschlenz (27. Februar 2015)

Vor Kurzem hat Pinkbike das Black Star getestet und die waren total begeistert ! Die meinten es sei der erste Hinterbau der es fertig bringt mit seiner Performance die Boxxer WorldCup blass aussehen zu lassen  
Man was freu ich mich drauf wenn man endlich wieder mal richtig fahren kann !!!!


----------



## Spcialized Fan (15. März 2015)

Hab mir vor kurzem ein Solid Blade aus noch bestehenden Teilen aufgebaut:


----------



## dek (17. März 2015)




----------



## Der_Kater_Bolle (11. April 2015)

Und nächsten Monat kommen neue Laufräder.


----------



## Reitermaniac (20. April 2015)

Hi,

dann stell ich mein Strike auch mal ein. 

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Dschlenz (24. April 2015)

So Jungs (und Mädels) seit gestern haben wir ein Pärchen, ich hoffe sie machen Junge


----------



## Buex (25. April 2015)

Roll-Out meines Strike's, Testfahrt sollte am Montag folgen.


----------



## Thiel (7. Mai 2015)

Hoffentlich hält die Kette. Falls nicht, gibt es von 77Designs eine kleine, leichte und sehr unauffällige Führung.


----------



## slayer80 (7. Mai 2015)

Geile Kiste! Nur der Taco kostet evtl. etwas zu viel Bodenfreiheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buex (7. Mai 2015)

Geile Kiste geb ich gerne zurück, fährt sich klasse. Kette sollte eigentlich schon halten, ist ja ein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt und Singlespeed. Der Taco ist schon subotimal aber ist halt eine alte Kefü die ich abgeändert habe und vorerst herhalten muss.


----------



## Roman88 (10. Juni 2015)

So nun ist auch noch ein M9 zu meiner bestehenden Solid Herde (Harlem, Flair) dazu gekommen ^_^


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. Juli 2015)

Hier mal n Update


----------



## Dschlenz (30. Juli 2015)

Damn it ! Black Star mit Dorado.... Die Kombination geht mir auch als im Kopf rum... Kannste das Rad mal von vorne fotografieren und hier rein stellen ? 
Sieht sehr sehr geil aus !


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. Juli 2015)

na Klar, wollte eigentlich schon immer eine Dorado ... jetzt hab ich eine und sie harmoniert super mit dem bike :


----------



## ChrisXdPro (31. Juli 2015)

Dreh doch mal bitte den hinteren Banjo der Bremse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschlenz (31. Juli 2015)

Ja meine Frau hat die Dorado in ihrem Strike ja auch drin (Das Päarchen-Foto der beiden Strikes weiter oben) und die Performance der Gabel mag geschmackssache sein, ich persönlich finde sie sehr sehr geil.
Das Schwarz würde meiner Karre auch sehr gut stehen... Hmm, morgen seh ich die Solid Leute in Malmedy, mal schauen was die so su erzählen haben


----------



## Reitermaniac (4. August 2015)

@ChrisXdPro :meinst du die bremsleitung?


----------



## ChrisXdPro (4. August 2015)

@Reitermaniac ja mein ich. wenn möglich 90grad nach unten drehen...


----------



## easton95 (30. November 2015)

Hier mal meins mit neuem Kettenblatt von BPP, inzwischen aber mit einem selbstgebauten Bashguard für die ISCG Aufnahme.


----------



## Der_Kater_Bolle (30. November 2015)

Wirklich schöne Bude


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Januar 2016)

So hier mal meins, mit singlespeed zum testen und da ich lmheut Langeweile hatte mal kurze Kettenstrebenlänge probiert, passt auch wenns nicht viel Platz ist aber macht ja nix


----------



## slayer80 (10. Januar 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> So hier mal meins, mit singlespeed zum testen und da ich lmheut Langeweile hatte mal kurze Kettenstrebenlänge probiert, passt auch wenns nicht viel Platz ist aber macht ja nix



Oh geil!!
Wenn Dir mal wieder langweilig ist, könntest Du mal versuchen Deinen Lenker auf 580 mm zu kürzen? :-D :LOL: :rofl: :wegschmeiss:


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Januar 2016)

Ääääääh ne... Wie kommst denn darauf ?


----------



## smarty281 (10. Januar 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ääääääh ne... Wie kommst denn darauf ?



Was ist mit deinem genialen Gambler?


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Januar 2016)

Hatte lust auf was neues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smarty281 (10. Januar 2016)

Kann ich verstehen aber das Gambler war schon sehr Geil Ich hoffe du bist zufrieden mit dem Solid!?


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Januar 2016)

Ja sehr sogar, wollt halt auch 27,5 und das Strike fand ich schon immer cool. War Dezember erste mal im Park damit und hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Mal sehen wie es mit dem Double Barrel ist


----------



## smarty281 (10. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte mal das Mission 9 und war auch sehr zufrieden damit. Den DB hatte ich auch und er ist def. Gut, aber der X2 hat es mir angetan


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Januar 2016)

Du meinst den neuen Fox ? Zeig mal dein Rad


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Januar 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> So hier mal meins, mit singlespeed zum testen und da ich lmheut Langeweile hatte mal kurze Kettenstrebenlänge probiert, passt auch wenns nicht viel Platz ist aber macht ja nix



Hahnenklee . . . 




smarty281 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das Mission 9 und war auch sehr zufrieden damit. Den DB hatte ich auch und er ist def. Gut, aber der X2 hat es mir angetan



Das Mission 9 hab ich noch, einfach eine spassiges DH Bike


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Januar 2016)

Gut erkannt ;-)


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Januar 2016)

dein Rad ist auch gut . . .


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Januar 2016)

Danke!!!


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Januar 2016)

Bidde . . .

Falls jemand einen kennt der ein Mission 9 kaufen will . . . Alle anderen, aber meins nicht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (30. Januar 2016)

So, nachdem ich mein Strike ziemlich zerschossen hab bin ich dabei es wieder herzurrichten .... wenn es fertig is gibts n komplettes bild. Ich brauch nur mal ne Meinung: 
Hab nun ne neue Kurbel montiert. Leider hat die Reverskettenführung nimmer dran gepasst. Wird das mit dem Narrow Wide halten?


----------



## beyerKC (30. Januar 2016)

Hielt bei mir trotz zee shadow+ nicht wirklich braunlage ist sie mir 2 mal runter gefallen gut das im auto meine kefü lag
Auf hometrails ging es nur St das nicht wirklich mit Einen bikepark Strecke zu vergleichen


----------



## ChrisXdPro (30. Januar 2016)

Hier mal mein Strike was sich zur Zeit im Wiederaufbau befindet...sollte denk ich mal bald fertig sein, brauch nur noch ein e13 Innenlager


----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Januar 2016)

So hab die Kettenführung angepasst. Das Tretlager hat ca. 0,1mm zu großen AUßendurchmesser gehabt. Hab die Führung innen ein wenig ausgefeilt und es klappt.


----------



## ride-FX (1. Februar 2016)

NarrowWide funktioniert bei mir super. 3 Tage Champery, 2 Snow DH Rennen und 2 Tage Bozen ohne Kettenverlust bisher. Verwende Saint Shadow Plus, RF NW KB und neuerdings die 77designz Kettenführung für oben und Bashguard.

Am AM Bike hielt bei mir das NarrowWide ohne Führung etwa ein Jahr die Kette oben, dann war die Kette auch schon laut Verschleißlehre durch, da hat das KB die Kette auch nicht mehr richtig gehalten. Solltest also ab und an ne neue Kette verwenden. Ich bin jetzt gespannt wielange es am DH Bike halten wird.

@slayer80 fährt das Strike auch schon länger mit NW ohne Führung.

Meine Freundin hat NW in Kombination mit SingleSpeed auch ohne Kettenverluste seit 1.5 Jahren jetzt.


----------



## slayer80 (2. Februar 2016)

ride-FX schrieb:


> NarrowWide funktioniert bei mir super. 3 Tage Champery, 2 Snow DH Rennen und 2 Tage Bozen ohne Kettenverlust bisher. Verwende Saint Shadow Plus, RF NW KB und neuerdings die 77designz Kettenführung für oben und Bashguard.
> 
> Am AM Bike hielt bei mir das NarrowWide ohne Führung etwa ein Jahr die Kette oben, dann war die Kette auch schon laut Verschleißlehre durch, da hat das KB die Kette auch nicht mehr richtig gehalten. Solltest also ab und an ne neue Kette verwenden. Ich bin jetzt gespannt wielange es am DH Bike halten wird.
> 
> ...



JA, aber ich werde mir eine minimalistische Führung oben nun doch dran bauen. Wenn es mich vollgas zerspult und das Bike irgendwo hin fliegt, ist sie schon runter als ich wieder aufgestiegen bin. Als Hobby-DH-Fahrer oder im Training kein Problem, aber wenn es mich im Rennlauf zerlegt ist das schon ärgerlich genug, da muss ich nicht noch Zeit mit Kette-Hochfummeln verschwenden.
Beim FAHREN ist mir die Kette in der Tat noch NIE runter (Reverse NW-Blatt, Sram X01-DH 7-Speed, Sram 10-fach-Kette, Reverse EFS-Nabe, keine Kettenführung). Bozen (Kohlern, Ritten), Todtnau, Wildbad, die meisten Trails in Malaga, Kranjska Gora, Sanremo, Finale, Lousa (Portugal)... hat beim Fahren immer gehalten. 
In Todtnau, in der 8er-Bahn (letzte Passage vor dem Zielhang) ist mir früher bei nicht korrekt oder schlecht funktionierender Führung IMMER die Kette runter. Das NW hält da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (2. Februar 2016)

OK danke Jungs, gibt es Führungen die unten gegen aufsetzen schützen und oben gegen Abspringen?


----------



## slayer80 (2. Februar 2016)

sowas?

http://www.reverse-components.com/en/products/chain-guide-x11-evo-iscg


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Februar 2016)

Ich bin drei Jahre lang das SRAM NW KB mit einem Zee Umwerfer gefahren. Ohne Kettenführung hat das super geklappt. Wie bereits geschrieben wurde, muss man die Kette halt wirklich konsequent tauschen. Nach drei Jahren war das Kettenblatt dann so weit verschlissen, dass die Kette sehr oft runter gefallen ist.


----------



## Reitermaniac (2. Februar 2016)

slayer80 schrieb:


> sowas?
> 
> http://www.reverse-components.com/en/products/chain-guide-x11-evo-iscg



Ja das kommt hin.
Wenn mal wieder Geld da is wird das erworben


----------



## beyerKC (2. Februar 2016)

Ok dann lag es eventuell an meiner Kette


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Februar 2016)

Bekommt man die Schriftzüge von den Raw-Rahmen irgendwie runter ?


----------



## slayer80 (7. Februar 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Schriftzüge von den Raw-Rahmen irgendwie runter ?



Recht schwer, ist ein Water transfer decal. Abbeizen könnte klappen.


----------



## Icetiger212 (11. Februar 2016)

smarty281 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das Mission 9 und war auch sehr zufrieden damit. Den DB hatte ich auch und er ist def. Gut, aber der X2 hat es mir angetan



Habs immer noch. Hat heuer neuen Lrs usw bekommen. Bins durch das Giant Reign letztes Jahr nicht einmal gefahren. Aber heuer wirds wieder etwas mehr benutzt.


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. Februar 2016)

Hi, 

mal ein Update:


----------



## werwurm (27. Februar 2016)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (27. Februar 2016)

Bin gespannt...
Gibt übrigens einen neuen oberen Link!





Aktueller Stand bei meinem


----------



## ChrisXdPro (27. Februar 2016)

geb mal bitte feedback wie der fast läuft. fahre zur zeit einen db coil und werfe öfters mal ein auge auf bos void/stoy und den fast. fox x2 (float) ist auch im hinterkopf...


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. Februar 2016)

Den Oberen Link habe ich nur an Team Bikes gesehen. Könnte mir einen Carbonhebel vorstellen. Oder er ist einfach nur steifer ausgeführt.


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Februar 2016)

Ist leichter und schicker Lauf Herrn Reichmann und wird es wohl nachträglich zu kaufen geben. Am unteren wird auch getestet für verschiedene Dämpfer mit verschiedenen Anlenkungen


----------



## werwurm (27. Februar 2016)

Würde ich sofort bestellen.


----------



## werwurm (27. Februar 2016)

ChrisXdPro schrieb:


> geb mal bitte feedback wie der fast läuft. fahre zur zeit einen db coil und werfe öfters mal ein auge auf bos void/stoy und den fast. fox x2 (float) ist auch im hinterkopf...



Wird sicher noch einen oder anderen Monat dauern. Es schneit grad ordentlich in den Bergen.


----------



## Premium_Biker (5. März 2016)

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie happy ich bin!


----------



## werwurm (6. März 2016)

Noch ein Paar kleinigkeiten wie Ketten- Unterrohrschutz sind noch zu machen. Aber so weit .. fast fertig


----------



## xMARTINx (6. März 2016)

Schöne Exemplare.
Beim letzten find ich das Grün zu viel noch mit dem lila. Wie macht sich der Fast Dämpfer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (6. März 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Schöne Exemplare.
> Beim letzten find ich das Grün zu viel noch mit dem lila. Wie macht sich der Fast Dämpfer ?


Die komplementäre Farbgebung ist durchaus beabsichtigt.

Der Dämpfer ist erst mal drin ... und sieht aus. Da man bei 2m Schnee recht schlecht biken kann.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. März 2016)

Sieht man nicht auf dem Foto


----------



## werwurm (6. März 2016)

Ich wohne auch nicht auf 2000hm ;-)


----------



## ChrisXdPro (6. März 2016)

Hatte jemand von euch schonmal ne e13 Kurbel im Strike? Habe starke Zweifel dass das passt mit der ISCG03 Aufnahme...


----------



## slayer80 (6. März 2016)

ChrisXdPro schrieb:


> Hatte jemand von euch schonmal ne e13 Kurbel im Strike? Habe starke Zweifel dass das passt mit der ISCG03 Aufnahme...



Ich verteh grad nicht, warum die E13-Kurbel nicht ans Strike passen sollte.... ? (Strike hat ISCG03, ja, aber das ist der Kurbel doch egal). Das Einzige, was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist dass eine ICG03-Kettenführung ein zu kleines Loch für das E13-Innenlager hat... hatte ich mal an einem RIP, da hat ca. 1/10 mm gefehlt... die Abhilfe hiess ausdremeln.


----------



## ChrisXdPro (6. März 2016)

Sorry, hätte mich präziser ausdrücken sollen. Hast mein Problem ja aber trotzdem erkannt. Was genau wurde ausgedremelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (6. März 2016)

ChrisXdPro schrieb:


> Sorry, hätte mich präziser ausdrücken sollen. Hast mein Problem ja aber trotzdem erkannt. Was genau wurde ausgedremelt?



War eine alte 77-Freesolo-Führung, die hat nicht über das E13-Innenlager gepasst - also die grosse Bohung in der Mitte der Kettenführung. Und, wie gesagt: Das hat gerade so nicht drauf gepasst... paar Zehntel mm oder so mussten weg. Kannst aber nicht pauschalisieren, kommt auf den Kettenführungshersteller an und hat nix mit dem ICG03 zu tun.


----------



## ChrisXdPro (6. März 2016)

Naja hab Kurbel und Innenlager im Keller liegen, aber das Werkzeug nicht. Muss deswegen also zum Händler und mir das da schnell selbst einbauen. Aber hab zuvor mal aus Spaß das Innenlager verkehrt herum also mit dem Gewinde nach außen versucht durch die Kettenführung zu stecken und das sind definitiv mehr als nur ein ganzer mm. Kettenführung ist ne BPP DH-CT...


----------



## werwurm (6. März 2016)

Dann _schraub_ doch das Lager zusammen mit der Kefü dran. Wird nur umständlich wieder abzubauen, aber meistens bleibt sie eh dran bis etwas kaputt geht


----------



## slayer80 (6. März 2016)

Nimm mal n Messschieber (oder "Schublehre", wie der Laie sagt) und mess den Aussendurchmesser der Lagerschale... ich check morgen mal, ob das Zeug von Reverse drauf passen würde...


----------



## ChrisXdPro (6. März 2016)

werwurm schrieb:


> Dann _schraub_ doch das Lager zusammen mit der Kefü dran. Wird nur umständlich wieder abzubauen, aber meistens bleibt sie eh dran bis etwas kaputt geht


Das Innenlager steht doch nach außen hin über die Kettenführung hinaus, d.h. das Innenlager MUSS durch die Bohrung in der Kettenführung passen...



slayer80 schrieb:


> Nimm mal n Messschieber (oder "Schublehre", wie der Laie sagt) und mess den Aussendurchmesser der Lagerschale... ich check morgen mal, ob das Zeug von Reverse drauf passen würde...


48,12mm laut dem digitalen Messschieber...


----------



## slayer80 (8. März 2016)

ChrisXdPro schrieb:


> Das Innenlager steht doch nach außen hin über die Kettenführung hinaus, d.h. das Innenlager MUSS durch die Bohrung in der Kettenführung passen...
> 
> 
> 48,12mm laut dem digitalen Messschieber...



Passt nicht, Innendurchmesser 46,35 mm.


----------



## Icetiger212 (9. März 2016)

Letztes Jahr nur einmal gefahren, aber ich bring es nicht übers Herz es zu verkaufen. Darum gabs neue Laufräder und n neuen Antrieb. Jetzt sind wir bei 17,9 kg und freu mich wie a schnitzel wenns wieder los geht.


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (28. August 2016)

Dreiländereck/Aachen


----------



## RadonSwoop (30. September 2016)

Wer hat das neue Solid Strike schon bestellt?


----------



## werwurm (8. Oktober 2016)

Und mir würde vorerst die neue Wippe reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonSwoop (9. Oktober 2016)

So, Solid Strike EVO M/L bestellt in die Schweiz.


----------



## ders (11. Oktober 2016)

RadonSwoop schrieb:


> So, Solid Strike EVO M/L bestellt in die Schweiz.


neidisch!
Du kannst ja mal eine Fahrbericht geben, sobald Du die Karre reiten konntest.

hf
ders


----------



## jojo2 (2. November 2016)

Für die Striker unter euch, die nich so viele Videos angucken:




Und wie schreibt der eine Kommentator?!
( http://www.pinkbike.com/news/actions-speak-louder-than-words-raw-video-2016.html )

_ They broke the rules... Your bike must cost more than your car!_


----------



## Kunscht (18. November 2016)

Ein Solid Strike in Bewegung.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. November 2016)

Schönes Video!!


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## Kunscht (20. November 2016)

Danke Martin!

LG


----------



## slayer80 (23. November 2016)

War eine Woche beim Brett Wheeler in Lousa / Portugal, hier ein Bild von Bretts (links) und meinem Strike Evo (rechts).








Hier ein kleines Video von meinem Strike in Action... der Sprung ist recht bekannt... 90-Grad-Kurve, Kante (gute 3 m hoch), per Bunnyhop springt man in den Anlieger, den man erst nach dem Absprung sieht:


Und hier 2 Strikes in Action, Brett vor mir auf m Ortiga-Track:

Die beiden Bestzeiten (laut Strava) werden auf der Strecke von Strikes gehalten (angeb, hehe), voila:





www.wheelersmountainbikeholidays.com ... sorry, wenn ich mal an dieser Stelle etwas "Werbung" für Brett sein Buseiness mache, aber er fährt auf Weltcup-Level, und auf seinen Strecken kommt jeder weiter oder an sein Limit, selbst die Weltbesten trainieren hier. Es gibt jedes Level an Strecken.


----------



## lapir (27. April 2018)

nix los hier...

also ich freue mich auf die Saison 2018


----------



## ders (27. April 2018)

lapir schrieb:


> nix los hier...
> 
> also ich freue mich auf die Saison 2018
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 723003 Anhang anzeigen 723004 Anhang anzeigen 723005


GEILOOOOOO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Premium_Biker (28. April 2018)

Fetter freeride Panzer! Geilo!
Mein Strike bekommt aktuell neue Laufräder, danach gibt’s auch wieder n Foto


----------



## PhatBiker (29. April 2018)

lapir schrieb:


> nix los hier...
> 
> also ich freue mich auf die Saison 2018




Wer nicht . . . ?

Welches Baujahr hat dein Hobel??


----------



## lapir (30. April 2018)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Wer nicht . . . ?
> 
> Welches Baujahr hat dein Hobel??



Ich habe es 2005 zusammengebaut... ist schon n weilchen her  aber alle Teile außer Gabel sind noch original 13 Jahre alt


----------



## PhatBiker (13. September 2018)

Letztens haben sich 2 Solids Mission getroffen, 7 und 9. In blau sieht´s auch klasse aus.
Es gibt leider kein Bild vom Treffen. Deswegen das zusammen gebaute . . .


----------



## ykcor (27. September 2018)

Gefällt mir!


----------

